# Public vs. Time Magazine's "Anti-Pitbull" article: Petition kickoff!



## Fervious

First thing first: yes I signed up just to post this petition.

I hope this is the right place, because I am asking you to sign a petition that would ask TIME to take down their poorly researched, NOT fact checked, and biased article, "The Problem With Pitbulls". I'm sure many of heard of this article, but now the people are taking action.

Here is the petition. It includes information about why the article is so poorly done from an outside source, so you know why you should support the cause.
Here is the Facebook page, for ease of sharing!
Here is the disputed article.

Sorry if this is not allowed in this place, just let me know and I'll do whatever is needed to fix the issue.


----------



## BCdogs

Although this article is filled with incorrect statistics and it is irritating, I do have to point out that it's only one author's opinion. Yes, it can be harmful, but this time last year, Time published a very pro-Pit Bull article called "the Softer Side of Pit Bulls." So while I do understand why people are so angry with this article, I think it's the author that people should be focusing on, not Time.


----------



## ames

yeah go at the Boston Globe they picked up on it too such bull shit. TIME should have realized their writer was contradicting everything that was said a year before. makes no sense to me. Pick a freaking STANCE already!

?But, My Pitbull Would Never Attack? May Be Wishful Thinking - Massachusetts news - Boston.com

at least there was a response from Huffington post that was very good:
It's Time to End the Prejudice Against Pit Bulls | Arin Greenwood


----------



## Carriana

I've seen Huff-Po switch their stance with a few articles too Amy. For the most part they are pretty pro Pit Bull but I've seen an article recently that seemed to contradict that stance. 

News media is going to publish stories that sell and controversy on either side of a topic sells. They may lean more one way than another for the most part but they all know that the term "Pit Bull" in a headline is going to bring readers from both sides and that sadly is their ultimate goal.


----------



## BCdogs

Carriana said:


> I've seen Huff-Po switch their stance with a few articles too Amy. For the most part they are pretty pro Pit Bull but I've seen an article recently that seemed to contradict that stance.
> 
> News media is going to publish stories that sell and controversy on either side of a topic sells. They may lean more one way than another for the most part but they all know that the term "Pit Bull" in a headline is going to bring readers from both sides and that sadly is their ultimate goal.


Totally agree, and I've seen both sides with Huff Post as well.


----------

